# Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals [mac compatible if possible]



## CarDecals (Jan 31, 2010)

I run a car event and thought I save some money and get a vinyl cutter and make my own decals to give away at my event.

I don't need anything fancy but something that will cut in detail (like small letters and such).

I been reading and people say get Roland GX-24... unfortunately, I'm not sure if I'll get my money back with making couple of hundred 3 x 3 inch decals. 

Can anyone suggest a good, cheap unit that would work with MACs?? I do have a PC but I prefer OS X.

Someone also said, USCutter LaserPoint 24??

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*

Please delete your overloaded pm's


----------



## CarDecals (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*



skdave said:


> Please delete your overloaded pm's


Skdave,

I deleted couple of PMs.. Didn't know I could only have 5 messages.. which is kind of BS.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*

The 5 is only because you are new. I personally think its a good system keeps spammers out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*



skdave said:


> Please delete your overloaded pm's


Ideally, we'd like the information to be shared in the forums so other members who also may have a similar question can benefit from the tips and sources that are posted and don't have to wait for a PM to get the help they need 



adivito said:


> The 5 is only because you are new. I personally think its a good system keeps spammers out.


And yes, the PM limit does help to protect to against spammers and scammers who want to try to post sales messages via PM. Also, with so many members on the forums that are vendors/businesses, we don't want people to feel like whenever they post a question they are going to get "sold" something (which is one of the reasons we don't allow self promotional type posts or PMs)



> I don't need anything fancy but something that will cut in detail (like small letters and such).
> 
> I been reading and people say get Roland GX-24... unfortunately, I'm not sure if I'll get my money back with making couple of hundred 3 x 3 inch decals.
> 
> ...


I think the USCutter cutters are used by quite a few members here and some have had great success with them. Not everyone needs (or wants) a GX-24, and there are a lot of options out there.

I think the Graphtec Craft Robo machine is a smaller cutter that definitely works on Macs.

If you're going to be doing a large volume of work, you may want one that is a bit more of a workhorse than the Craft Robo. What is your budget for a cutter?


----------



## CarDecals (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*

Well, I'll be making 200 or so decals and 50 or so of various other decals.

But I would only do this once a year but every year for maybe next 5+ 

Craft Robo sounds good but my question is, I guess I could print 100 or so at a time with UScutter vs. Robo??


----------



## CarDecals (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*

Regarding PM size.. I understand about spammers.. I myself own 2 car sites and i have to deal with this also.. But 5 seems bit... well, small.

So, what is the limit for me to get more than 5?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking for vinyl cutter for Car Decals*



> So, what is the limit for me to get more than 5?


Just so this thread doesn't get taken too far off topic with the PM/guidelines stuff, feel free to contact me directly and I'll go into it in more detail 



> Craft Robo sounds good but my question is, I guess I could print 100 or so at a time with UScutter vs. Robo??


Both machines would work for that, I think the USCutter machines might be a bit faster at it than the Craft Robo (but don't quote me on that )

I know at least one member has a US Cutter Laserpoint 24 that is running on a Mac. Reading through that thread might be helpful.


----------

